
100 Awesome PR Tools Which Get Press and Exposure for Startups - dannydonchev
https://justreachout.io/blog/pr-tools-which-get-press-exposure-for-startups/
======
joshmn
Nice list. Comprehensive list. Obviously, they'll put themselves first, but I
don't mind especially considering the transparency:

> Cons: “Free demo” is very limited. You need to pay to get anything done.

